# Simba's friend...



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Simba is very handsome, and his friends are very sweet! All, very beautiful dogs!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

beautiful friends for simba. Simba is also a terrific looking dog. Do any of them swim? Does Simba get to swim at all?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

some times they just play with a big rubber pool full of water...
To make their body fresh...
We always doing that on Quake house (simba friend)...one times on one week...
Together they swiming splashing or gracefully...
I will give u the picture of the big rubber pool :








And after they swim, it will looks like "Dog Ship", very full of dogs there...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Terrific pool, I cannot let my children or dogs see it or I will have to buy one too!!!!!! Must be lots of fun when they are all in the pool

beth, moose and angel


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

YEAH...
Thanks for all of your comments for simba & friends....
Your dogs are cute too...
If u want to swim at that rubber pool, just come to QUAKE house !!!?
Just kidding...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Is there a reason that it is called QUAKE house?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! That's one beautiful line up of buddies! I'd love to have that pool. Ozzy would be wild for it. Very cool.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Great looking friends and it seems they must have a great time together. Mine were never so lucky to have such a pool to play in, jus a little wading pool. pPosting pictures of full brothers, different litters, Scooter and Buck and one of littermates kayCee and Hunter. Scooter died of heart attack just after this was taken in Aug. '99 and Buck just died May 15 of this year. We got KayCee and Hunter about 8 weeks after Scooter (only 5 years old) died, so is the same pool.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I mean Simba friends named as Quake and we sweim together at Quake House....
Friend of SIMBA


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Simba has a lot of cute friends. Simba a fine looking dog herself. That pool looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great looking bunch of peppers. And what a water hole to swim in.

Hooch


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Im just a little lucky boy...
And im lucky to had many friends ??!


----------

